# ~A Royal Update and also a Product Review~



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello to all far and wide!

It's been a while, so the Princess wanted to post a few more of her adventures and some updates to appease the masses 

Both girls (Tilda and Mallorn) have been great so far. Recently, they got a very special parcel in the mail, all the way from Scotland! We were lucky enough to be able to work with Karen of the Natural Bird Co. (which I'm sure you all know about now from Therm's flock, especially) and she and I designed two very pretty bits of furniture for the girls!

Miss Tilda is first--she got a pretty new perch to stretch her little feet on. It has the added bonus of having lots of holes for bits of paper--she loves paper!









Next, the Princess wanted a new swing, or, rather, I wanted it for her  
She had previously been sleeping on a ring thing at the top of her cage, but since it was round, ended up hanging on halfway to the side  At any rate, I figured she deserved something more ladylike, so her new swing has a space up top for a nap and a space down bottom for some fun chewing 










In fact, Karen will soon be adding both these lovely things to the store soon, both of which are named after them. :king:

So now, for some pictures of them enjoying their new arrangements :clap:

First, Miss Tilda!


















She does love her new perch, and spends most of the day curled up on it making cute dove noises 

Next, the Princess. I know, there's like 500 pictures, but I couldn't choose!  Believe me, there are a lot more on the camera 













































































































Now for a few random shots of the girls!


Hey, I'd better be in there!
Relax, you're in them. Besides, I thought you were napping?

Hmph. I sleep with one eye open.

Point taken. Right then, onwards.



















They're the sweetest roud:









Now, we couldn't leave before posting the Princess's latest photoshoot, so here's the part she's been eagerly pestering me about  I present to you Her Royal Highness, Princess Mallorn Mirithiliel!










If you'll notice, I'm on Tilda's cage a lot--she doesn't mind when I climb over it and it assures me that I'm the supreme ruler!









I'd say this is my best side, but the truth is that both sides are my best, so...

Mallorn, I thought you were being modest today :dunno:


















Cheers and I hope you enjoyed the latest update! :wave: Thank you for looking :yo:


Farewell, my friends and followers! :king:


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

I saw the pictures of Tilda on the FB page.  I have such a soft spot for her- she's so cute and it was a dove in a pet store a few years back that made me secretly want birds again. 

The perch looks perfect for Tilda and a great add for any timid bird. My friends tiel might like something like that- she recently got him a kabob and he was like 'What the...!!!' Poor little guy! Auntie Emma might buy Plinket a pressie. 

The swing is amazing! I think my baby birds- Star and Josie would really like them as they love a swing but have a funny habit of sitting on top of toys for bed time. 

All the pictures are wonderful.


----------



## SouthernFried (Sep 24, 2011)

I L:loveeyes:VE that swing! My budgies would absolutely love it.


----------



## ReneBC (Mar 26, 2016)

Great pictures!
Thanks for sharing. 
And the new swing and perch look great, I feel the need to place an order soon, I mailed, and they will ship to Tenerife, yay...


----------



## Birdbaby (Jun 11, 2016)

LOVE! Your girls are so darn cute! The toys are great too


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Dear Princess Mallorn,

I'm so glad to see the pictures from your latest photo shoot.
I've missed seeing you. 
I really hope you don't think my saying that was too forward... :blush:

I love your new swing! 
I asked my Mom if I could have one like it. 
She told me I can't because she'd have to buy too many so everybudgie in the household could have one. 

Your friend looks very happy with her new perch. 
I'm glad you have a friend to talk to. I talk to my friends a whole lot. 

Anyway, I just wanted to say how much I enjoyed seeing your photo shoot! hoto:

Your humble servant,
SIR SÉAGHDHA BRÁDACH MELOPITTACUS
(Scooter)*


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

So good to hear from Her Majesty and co.  
Mallorn you sure know how to work the camera in an elegant fashion, and I see you've been sharing some tips with Ms Tilda also - how kind of you. I suppose if she is living in the royal household it's only right that she understands her duties infront of a camera 

StarlingWings the new furniture is gorgeous too and the girls are clearly delighted with their pieces


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Awesome pics, both Tilda and the Princess Mallorn look quite pleased with their new presents! I can just see how happy and proud the Princess is of her colourful new throne! 

I love those close up shots you took of Mallorn.


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

I just love those beautiful photos of the princess and tilda.that swing and perch is fantastic.

I'm sure both will make Great use of them.her majesty is stunningly gorgeous with that cute pose lol
Thanks so much for the updates and new photos,i really enjoy reading your post my friend.

Blessings always.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Therm said:


> I saw the pictures of Tilda on the FB page.  I have such a soft spot for her- she's so cute and it was a dove in a pet store a few years back that made me secretly want birds again.
> 
> The perch looks perfect for Tilda and a great add for any timid bird. My friends tiel might like something like that- she recently got him a kabob and he was like 'What the...!!!' Poor little guy! Auntie Emma might buy Plinket a pressie.
> 
> ...


I did, too  I love her FB page, I saw your flock hanging around there as well! 

Hmm..perhaps Plinkett would like to try out Tilda's new favourite perch For Those Who Are Less Socially Inclined Than Others 

As for Star and Josie, they probably would like the swing. It was designed to accommodate strange sleeping habits, haha 

Thanks for looking!



SouthernFried said:


> I L:loveeyes:VE that swing! My budgies would absolutely love it.


Thank you  


Birdbaby said:


> LOVE! Your girls are so darn cute! The toys are great too


Angie, thanks so much 



ReneBC said:


> Great pictures!
> Thanks for sharing.
> And the new swing and perch look great, I feel the need to place an order soon, I mailed, and they will ship to Tenerife, yay...


You're very welcome, René! I'm glad she ships to Tenerife! Let us know if you get any special treats for the boys 



FaeryBee said:


> *Dear Princess Mallorn,
> 
> I'm so glad to see the pictures from your latest photo shoot.
> I've missed seeing you.
> ...


Scooter,

As Mallorn's royal servant, secretary, and doting mum, I speak for her in her absence as she is getting her beauty sleep right now. She read your letter earlier and was quite charmed to see that another legendary, dashing gentleman from the club known internationally as Skipooterky has given her such praise!

She's glad things are well over there, and for looking at her pictures! 



Niamhf said:


> So good to hear from Her Majesty and co.
> Mallorn you sure know how to work the camera in an elegant fashion, and I see you've been sharing some tips with Ms Tilda also - how kind of you. I suppose if she is living in the royal household it's only right that she understands her duties infront of a camera
> 
> StarlingWings the new furniture is gorgeous too and the girls are clearly delighted with their pieces


Thanks, Niamh! I'll be sure to tell her. She has definitely been working quite hard on teaching Miss Tilda all about being a star :star: Thanks for the compliments, my friend!



aluz said:


> Awesome pics, both Tilda and the Princess Mallorn look quite pleased with their new presents! I can just see how happy and proud the Princess is of her colourful new throne!
> 
> I love those close up shots you took of Mallorn.


Thank you, Ana! I do reckon they're enjoying them so far  Thanks for looking!



shanebudgie said:


> I just love those beautiful photos of the princess and tilda.that swing and perch is fantastic.
> 
> I'm sure both will make Great use of them.her majesty is stunningly gorgeous with that cute pose lol
> Thanks so much for the updates and new photos,i really enjoy reading your post my friend.
> ...


Thank you so much, Shane! I'm glad you enjoyed the girl's pictures


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

*I always love seeing pics of Princess Mallorn and her little dove friend Tilda!  Those girls are adorable together. Those are some beautiful new pieces of 'furniture' too! I'll have to check the online store out one day. Look how happy Mallorn looks on her new swing with the millet holder! So cute!*

*Hi Mallorn! It's me, Mink. Remember? I'm the young girl who wrote to you, and you gave your professional modeling tips too. Well, it's been months, and now I've fortunately grown out of my "ugly duckling" stage into a proper young lady. That's what my mom tells me anyway. I still have my dream of being a supermodel like you one day! I hope I get to meet you in person one day too!

Your biggest fan, Mink*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

RavensGryf said:


> *I always love seeing pics of Princess Mallorn and her little dove friend Tilda!  Those girls are adorable together. Those are some beautiful new pieces of 'furniture' too! I'll have to check the online store out one day. Look how happy Mallorn looks on her new swing with the millet holder! So cute!*
> 
> *Hi Mallorn! It's me, Mink. Remember? I'm the young girl who wrote to you, and you gave your professional modeling tips too. Well, it's been months, and now I've fortunately grown out of my "ugly duckling" stage into a proper young lady. That's what my mom tells me anyway. I still have my dream of being a supermodel like you one day! I hope I get to meet you in person one day too!
> 
> Your biggest fan, Mink*


Hi Julie  Thanks for the lovely compliments! You really should check it out, it's a wonderful store and very reasonably priced, too  She was quite chuffed at seeing her new throne for sure 

Hello Mink,

It's lovely to hear that you've blossomed into a beautiful young lady! I'm sure a modeling career is in your future! Maybe someday I'll fly over to California for a royal tour! 

Best,

HRH Princess Mallorn


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Ahh, Mallorn is as cute as a button playing with her fabulous new toys and she really looks like she's loving every minute. She also looks like she's preening Tilda on the 1st photo of them together at first glance. They're so adorable together!


----------



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

Two beautiful ladies.. Love the new perch and swing. I have the 'downgraded' version of the perch with paper and little doodads on the end.. I used to use 5 of them.. one for each of my flock, as they were the hands on favorite of everyone!
The swing is beautiful and looks like Mallorn thinks it's appropriate for her royal use! She looks very pleased, as a matter of fact.
Thanks for sharing the product photos and photos of the ladies!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Jedikeet said:


> Ahh, Mallorn is as cute as a button playing with her fabulous new toys and she really looks like she's loving every minute. She also looks like she's preening Tilda on the 1st photo of them together at first glance. They're so adorable together!


Thanks, Nick! She's tried to preen her, mostly since Miss Tilda is a bit messy and Mallorn can't stand to see her tail feathers which are always in such disarray!  Tilda can't be bothered with it, though 



jrook said:


> Two beautiful ladies.. Love the new perch and swing. I have the 'downgraded' version of the perch with paper and little doodads on the end.. I used to use 5 of them.. one for each of my flock, as they were the hands on favorite of everyone!
> The swing is beautiful and looks like Mallorn thinks it's appropriate for her royal use! She looks very pleased, as a matter of fact.
> Thanks for sharing the product photos and photos of the ladies!


Thank you, Judy!


----------

